# The Sexiest Eyebrows Ever



## Aquilah (May 18, 2008)

Great brows are like the day after a night of amazing sex: Nobody knows what you did, but they notice you look incredible. Finding â€” and maintaining â€” your best shape can be a challenge. We overtweeze, undertweeze, or just plain tweeze the wrong way â€” sometimes ending up with weird comma or even sperm shapes. We handpicked women who needed a little help and let star plucker Ramy show them the way. The results? Seriously sexy.

*OVERGROWN*







THE PROBLEM: Bushy brows dominate the face.

*THE SOLUTION: *Full fringe is beautiful, within reason. â€œNo matter how great your brows are, you want people to notice your face first,â€ Ramy says. On Tara, he trimmed above and below the brow bone to get rid of excess bulk, then tweezed below the arch to define her shape. (Pro secret: Put tweezers in the freezer for 15 minutes; theyâ€™ll numb the skin on contact.) Clear mascara keeps unruly hairs in place.

*THE RESULT:*






Taraâ€™s feminine arches make her cheekbones stand out.

*HOOKED*






*THE PROBLEM: *An arch that hooks too close to the inner corner of the eyes.

*THE SOLUTION: *Ramy corrected the spermlike shape by tweezing a straight line from the base of Amandaâ€™s brows up to her arches â€” the key to opening up her entire face. â€œThe effect is more natural and doesnâ€™t scream that you plucked your brows,â€ says Ramy. He feathered on a kohl pencil to smooth out the overall shape of her brows.

*THE RESULT:*






Amandaâ€™s subtle arches give her a more sophisticated look.

*PATCHY*






THE PROBLEM: Uneven brows that need a more consistent shape.

*THE SOLUTION:* Ramy plucked to thin out the base of Carinaâ€™s brows and reveal a sexy, curved arch. Then he cleaned up the edges, removing any hairs that strayed a half-inch beyond the outer corners of her eyes. (Quick trick: Use the length of your pinky nail to approximate half an inch.) A dusting of brown eye shadow or powder covers up any gaps.

*THE RESULT:*






Shapely brows bring personality and definition to Carinaâ€™s face.

*VIRGIN*






THE PROBLEM: Untouched brows that slope downward.

*THE SOLUTION: *Ramy combed Sarahâ€™s brows downward and trimmed any hairs that fell below the arch. This removed a lot of weight and helped bring out her arches. To enhance the effect, he tweezed underneath the highest points of the arches, which added a subtle lift. He then swept a highlighter under the brow bones to perk up the eye area even more. Try Clinique Up-Lifting Liquid Illuminator, $22.50.

*THE RESULT:*






Neater arches make Sarahâ€™s eyes stand out.

*SPARSE*






THE PROBLEM: Slight, straight-across brows.

*THE SOLUTION: *Ramy tweezed to create arches in Breanaâ€™s brows. â€œFind your perfect arch by lining up a pencil with the outer edge of your iris and marking that spot,â€ he says. Do this for each brow separately, because brows are sisters, not twins â€” everyone has one dominant brow that grows faster and has a more natural arch. He finished by brushing on a brow pomade.

*THE RESULT:*






Breanaâ€™s sculpted brows add life and expression to her look.

*OVERPLUCKED*






THE PROBLEM: Skinny, unbalanced brows.

*THE SOLUTION:* Since Laurenâ€™s left brow had a different shape than her right one, Ramy filled in the area under the left arch with a pencil to create the illusion of symmetry. Then he stroked brow powder on both sides to minimize any bald spots. â€œWaiting for new hairs to grow in can take weeks,â€ says Ramy. Try a growth-enhancing gel, which can stimulate new hairs, and take it easy with the tweezers.

*THE RESULT:*






Fuller brows complement Laurenâ€™s delicate bone structure and slim her face.

*SOURCE*


----------



## Ashley (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I love looking at the befores and afters.


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2008)

I forgot about this article and have been looking everywhere for it!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Ricci (May 21, 2008)

So do I

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting! I love looking at the befores and afters. Thanks for posting


----------



## pinksugar (May 22, 2008)

me too! before and afters rock!

I've been growing mine out, so until I finish this semester I'm sticking with my beetle brows


----------



## fawp (May 22, 2008)

"Sperm-shaped eyebrows!" I LOVE that term! I was _so_ guilty of this about six months ago. Thank goodness for Benebaby! She saved my poor brows.


----------



## ticki (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Sperm-shaped eyebrows!" I LOVE that term! I was _so_ guilty of this about six months ago. Thank goodness for Benebaby! She saved my poor brows.



i see so many women walking around with these. i just want to smack them and snap them out of it.




it's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## sweet67 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I'm glad you added pictures too. I will definitely use some of these tips for my eyebrows.


----------



## Karren (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me I really need to work on mine this weekend... lol Great before and afters....


----------



## cheller (May 31, 2008)

thats pretty cool. :] i like how "brows are sisters; not twins" ;D


----------



## GillT (Jun 1, 2008)

Heh, brows are most definitely not twins. It bugs me how one of my eyebrows has a nice shape that just needs a bit of grooming and the other one just has a different, less shapely...shape? I like them to look the same so I end up not following the natural shape on one side, which means that more often than not it just looks a bit weird/messy. I think I've mastered it though., they're looking nice just now. :/


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey! I have this magazine article! hahaha- I am OBSESSED with brows.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the results, it's amazing how something as simple as getting your eyebrows done can change your whole entire face.


----------



## monniej (Jun 6, 2008)

great before and afters!


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

haha awesome i totally agree


----------

